# What's your favorite bulb t5 combo?



## nokturnalkid

I know alot of people use the aquaflora/midday combo. I've used them also. I was just wondering if there were other combos that you guys liked also. I don't mind hearing aquaflora/xxx or midday/xxx. I just don't want to hear aquaflora/midday, I'm trying to see if there are other combos out there.

Here's what I look for in bulbs:
1. Grows plants
2. Appearance
3. Price

Thanks in advance...


----------



## slapnutz

In my 20H, I have a coralife fixture that came with a 6700 or 10000k bulb and a colormax bulb. Low tech, no co2, plants grew like crazy. Just picked up 2 colormax 54w bulbs to go with 2 54w 6700k bulbs for my 75g tank.


----------



## bosmahe1

I use 2 Geismann Midday bulbs with 2 GE Starcoat 6500K bulbs. The Geismann's are too yellow for my taste so I mixed them with the GEs which look bluer. The combination grows plants well and the GEs are cheaper than the Geismanns.

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_448&products_id=2622


----------



## nokturnalkid

I was actually looking into the GE's. I've seen some good reviews on it. You also can't beat the price.


----------



## Newt

GE Starcoat 5000K + AquaMedic Planta


----------



## Hadouken441

Haha For the ghetto and cheap (like me) Im using two strips from 2 different tanks ahaha!! The one in the back has the 2 screw in bulbs. 2x13Watt 5000k each and the one in front is a Floral florescent strip 15 W 5000K. Actually works amazing. Using 2 wooden mixing spoons to keep them up haha!


----------



## nokturnalkid

Newt said:


> GE Starcoat 5000K + AquaMedic Planta


Have had any problems with the am planta bulb? I had it a while back and it seemed to dim really fast. Otherwise, really nice bulb.


----------



## bosmahe1

nokturnalkid said:


> I was actually looking into the GE's. I've seen some good reviews on it. You also can't beat the price.


www.reefgeek.com and www.aquariumspecialty.com also carry GE Starcoat in a 3000k version. I think when my geismanns need replacing, I might pair the 6500ks and the 3000ks to see how they look. I'm sure that combo would grow plants quite well, I just hope it's a good balance between yellow and blue for my eyes.


----------



## Left C

Has anyone used the UV 10,000K AquaSun T5HO in combination with other bulbs?
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_194_544&products_id=975


----------



## nokturnalkid

I really wonder about these bulbs. I've seen them for sale on numerous sites but I don't recall anyone actually using them for plants. Looks like they would really be appealing to the eye according to the graph.



Left C said:


> Has anyone used the UV 10,000K AquaSun T5HO in combination with other bulbs?
> http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_194_544&products_id=975


----------



## Left C

I'm working on a 37g with a DIY 3x24w T5HO. The bulbs are Midday 6000K, Aquaflora and the AquaSun 10,000K. Each bulb has its own ballast and timer. The AquaSun can run like a regular T5HO @ 24w and it can also run as a T5VHO with an IceCap ballast @ approx 40w.

It looks a little pinkish in the picture below (second from the left). I'm hoping that it will mix well with the Giesemann bulbs. Many of the reefers don't like the pinkish color.

*AquaSun Main Features:* http://uvlco.com/t5vho.jpg


 10000° Kelvin Temperature
 Best used for fresh & saltwater tanks adding vital photosynthesis
 Unique blend of tri-band phosphors & high color rendering
 Useful life: 4500 hours.









*
From:* http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...&idProduct=UF5221&IdCategory=FILTBUT5VH&tab=4
*Comments:* The AquaSun bulb looks pink next to my other bulbs and produces an overall pink color cast to the entire tank. In this picture ( http://pkeairnes.smugmug.com/Other/Misc/P1010341/792024018_8NWcC-L.jpg ), from left to right, the bulbs are: D-D Giesemann AquaBlue+ (looks white) UVL AquaSun (looks pink) UVL Super Actinic 420nm (looks blue) D-D Giesemann AquaBlue+ (looks white).


----------



## bosmahe1

Left C,

Wow, I didn't think you actually hooked up your CO2 regulators to fish tanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Left C

bosmahe1 said:


> Left C,
> 
> Wow, I didn't think you actually hooked up your CO2 regulators to fish tanks. :mrgreen:


That's true.

I don't have any of them connected to fish tanks at the moment. 4 tanks are being torn down and two regulators have been sold. 1 of the regulators was built last week and the other was built not too long ago. Last week's regulator was a really sweet one. A picture of it may show up somewhere. :rapture:


----------



## nokturnalkid

Left C,

Do you think that the uvl super actinic+ would do growing plants? I thought actinic range would do no good for plants.


----------



## Left C

nokturnalkid said:


> Left C,
> 
> Do you think that the uvl super actinic+ would do growing plants? I thought actinic range would do no good for plants.


Is this the correct bulb? http://www.marinedepot.com/UVL_T5_V...hting_Company_(UVL)-UF5225-FILTBUT5VH-vi.html

Super Actinic 420nm









absorption and wavelength of a few different photosynthetic pigments









I would not use that bulb in a freshwater planted tank. It would make it look like crap.

You can see that Chlorophyll _a_, Chlorophyll _b_ and β-Carotene can use part of the area under the curve of the 420 nm bulb. Most of its spectrum falls in the 400 to 440 nm portion. But, Chlorophyll _a_ and Chlorophyll _b_ also use part of the yellow, orange and red portions of the spectrum. β-Carotene also uses green light.

Over the years there has been a lot of discussion about the value of actinic light in a freshwater planted aquarium. Someone told me not long ago that to their knowledge there has not been any controlled tests to prove or disprove actinic's use in freshwater planted aquariums. In some peoples eyes, actinic bulbs make our aquariums look bad and I wouldn't use them for that reason. There are other people that like to mix one actinic to three various white bulbs or even include a pink bulb. They say that this makes many of the colors to pop, like with cardinal tetras.

So, after all this, I didn't answer your question. I just don't know how much that they will help.


----------



## nokturnalkid

Sorry Left c, I was under the impression that the pic was of your setup with the actinic bulb in it. The aquasun does look like a good bulb though.


----------



## Left C

Sorry about that. That isn't my tank's fixture. I should of mentioned so. I just wanted to show you what the AquaSun bulb looks like. It sure is weird that it looks pink. Looking at its color spectrum, I'd think that it would have a blue green tint to it.

I was going to use two Midday 6000K and one Aquaflora in my 3xT5HO DIY. I have three WorkHorse ballasts and timer for separate control of each bulb. 

I also have an IceCap ballast. That's why I got the AquaSun. It can run either as a HO or a VHO. So, I'm going to try one of each of these three bulbs with different timers. I hope it looks good. The Midday and Aquaflora will be on Workhorse ballasts and the AquaSun on the IceCap.

I know that the Aquaflora is pinkish and the oddball AquaSun is pinkish. I hope that it's not too pinkish. I know that Barr mentioned that he likes the combination of three Aquaflora to one Midday.

If it doesn't look good, I still have extra bulbs and one ballast left. I can pick up the parts for a one bulb T5HO DIY kit and add it.

Either a 3 bulb or 4 bulb T5HO over a 37g with separate controls for each bulb should work fine. I know that bsmith has a 37g with a 4 bulb 2 ballast Catalina fixture over his 37g that's working OK. He wasn't happy with it at first though.


----------



## Left C

Hi nokturnalkid

Have you decided what you like? I've mostly shown you what I like.

Left C


----------



## nokturnalkid

Left C said:


> Hi nokturnalkid
> 
> Have you decided what you like? I've mostly shown you what I like.
> 
> Left C


Still looking around. I've always like the look of pinkish bulbs along with a higher k bulb, ~10k or so. When I had pc's, i actually liked the look of the 9325k/7800k combo I was running. I was actually looking at the am opti-white. Been looking around for that bulb but shipping is so damm expensive to Hawaii. So far I know my plan is 2 aquaflora/1 10k(still deciding), aquaflora/midday/hagen 6500k(have these on another fixture and like the look), or the trusty combo of 2 aquaflora/midday. The ge starcoats look like a nice bulb for the price so I may try them out on another tank(mostly ferns and crypts so messing around with bulbs aren't gonna totally impact growth). I can get the ge's and hagens locally so that's a definite plus. I can also get coralife bulbs locally so I will keep those in consideration.


----------



## Left C

What's the am opti-white? I know that there are opti-white aquariums. Is this 10,000K Aqua Medic bulb what you are talking about? http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13828&pcatid=13828&r=631


----------



## nokturnalkid

Left C said:


> What's the am opti-white? I know that there are opti-white aquariums. Is this 10,000K Aqua Medic bulb what you are talking about? http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13828&pcatid=13828&r=631


I believe that is the bulb. It was a white 10k bulb from am that I had seen a while back. Been also looking at the am planta bulb that newt recommended. According to the spectral graphs, the planta bulb might actually be better for plants than the aquaflora. It has less spikes in the green spectrum and more in the red and blue. Maybe a aquaflora/planta/midday combo for my 3x54w fixture might actually look good and grow plants really well.


----------



## Left C

It is my understanding that the Planta and Aquaflora are the same bulbs made by Giesemann with different packaging. The differences in the spectral graphs are probably something from the marketing folks.

http://www.aqua-medic.com/t5_bulbs.shtml
http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/us-products-type/lighting-t5-tubes


----------



## jgb77

Left C said:


> It is my understanding that the Planta and Aquaflora are the same bulbs made by Giesemann with different packaging. The differences in the spectral graphs are probably something from the marketing folks.
> 
> http://www.aqua-medic.com/t5_bulbs.shtml
> http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html
> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/us-products-type/lighting-t5-tubes


I've heard the same thing before about the planta bulb and aquaflora being the same, but then I read somewhere else that they are definitely different bulbs, so I'm not sure what to think now.
I recently ordered 2 aqua medic planta bulbs, and they will be here tomorrow. I already have the Aquaflora and also midday bulbs, so I will post some pictures if anyone else is interested to see if there is a difference and what they look like. 
I bought the plantas because looking over the spectrum, they look like they may work well with Aquafloras, but I suspect the combo may be too pink looking.
John


----------



## nokturnalkid

Left C said:


> It is my understanding that the Planta and Aquaflora are the same bulbs made by Giesemann with different packaging. The differences in the spectral graphs are probably something from the marketing folks.
> 
> http://www.aqua-medic.com/t5_bulbs.shtml
> http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html
> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/us-products-type/lighting-t5-tubes


I really wonder if it is just a maketing ploy. Both bulbs are around the same price so I guess it just depends on looks.


----------



## nokturnalkid

jgb77 said:


> I've heard the same thing before about the planta bulb and aquaflora being the same, but then I read somewhere else that they are definitely different bulbs, so I'm not sure what to think now.
> I recently ordered 2 aqua medic planta bulbs, and they will be here tomorrow. I already have the Aquaflora and also midday bulbs, so I will post some pictures if anyone else is interested to see if there is a difference and what they look like.
> I bought the plantas because looking over the spectrum, they look like they may work well with Aquafloras, but I suspect the combo may be too pink looking.
> John


Yes, please show a side by side of the aquaflora and planta if possible.


----------



## Newt

I dont think either Geissman or AquaMedic manufacture their own bulbs. A member here told me the name of the manufacturer for Geissman but I cant recall it. I'm sure they find and contract a fluorescent bulb manufacturer. I also dont believe they Aquaflora and Planta are the same. The spectral graphs are just too different even for a marketing department to mess with to that extent.
I used to work for Sylvania and the equipment to manufacture is complex and expensive.


----------



## trag

I like the GE Starcoat 6500K bulbs or their PlusRite equivalent, because they look good, do the job and aren't gougingly over-priced:

24" 24 watt T5 HO from $4.33
http://www.1000bulbs.com/F24T5-High-Output-6500K/

36" 39 watt T5 HO (in bulk) from $4.60 (I have a box):
http://www.1000bulbs.com/F39T5-High-Output-6500K/

48" 54 watt T5 HO (in bulk) from $2.50 (I'm going to get a box):
http://www.1000bulbs.com/F54T5-High-Output-6500K/

If anyone in the Austin area wants to go in on the 39 watt or 54 watt bulbs, let me know. It'll be a few months before I do the 54 watt box. There's shipping of course.


----------



## Left C

Newt said:


> I dont think either Geissman or AquaMedic manufacture their own bulbs. A member here told me the name of the manufacturer for Geissman but I cant recall it. I'm sure they find and contract a fluorescent bulb manufacturer. ...


D-D Solutions is involved somehow in the mix. They are the distributor and they might be the manufacturer too, but I'm not positive.

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/products-type/lighting-t5-tubes


----------



## nokturnalkid

From the looks of things, DD might be the worldwide distributer.


----------



## bsmith

I really like the coloring of my coralife t5no strip. I was actually contemplating putting the 6700k and colormax in my t5ho Catalina fixture but had no idea how much faster they would burn out or if since it was being od'd it would effect the color.


----------



## S-KGray

Coralife has T5HO versions of those bulbs now, but I don't know if the coloring would be exactly the same as the T5NO bulbs.


----------



## S-KGray

nokturnalkid said:


> I can get the ge's and hagens locally so that's a definite plus. I can also get coralife bulbs locally so I will keep those in consideration.


Where exactly can you get them locally? :thumbsup:


----------



## aquasys

I've been using blend of Coralife T5 6700k and colormax about 4 years and very happy with the results, every year I'm changing the bulbs. I couldn't find them at my LFS so I got them online.


----------



## nokturnalkid

Seems like alot of ppl are happy with the colormax. Too bad though, Petco had it on closeout for $7.


----------



## nokturnalkid

S&KGray said:


> Where exactly can you get them locally? :thumbsup:


I forgot the name of the store that I can get the starcoat's but it's off of Ward Ave. The Hagen's and Coralife's can be bought at almost any LFS. Aquascape's has geisemann's but if I remember correctly, hella expensive. I don't know if that will help you any unless you are planning to take a trip down here for that.


----------

